# My son with our birds



## Waterline (Jan 20, 2007)

Sorry for the late post but it took ole grandad awhile to figure out how to re-size the picture. Anyway, it was a terrific opening morning with my jake at 8:30 am and my sons big tom at 10:00am. It took the birds some time to come in but patience proved to be one of the secret weapons that day, along with some great calling and, oh yeah, alot of Luck! We were in Hocking county and had quite a celebration in the woods that morning. 









View image in gallery​


----------



## smittyou812s (Jul 10, 2006)

Words can't say enough! Awesome job guys!


----------



## Waterline (Jan 20, 2007)

Smitty, thanks for the nice comment. Now, come on mushrooms!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Very nice picture. Congrats on the hunt.


----------



## half pole (Feb 10, 2014)

Congrats on the great hunt. Nothing like doubling up. The smile says it all. Great memorys


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

thanks for sharing....and congrat's


----------



## Certified106 (Mar 17, 2014)

Congrats on the birds! Looks like an awesome day right there!


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Good hunt guys and congrats on those two fine birds.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice birds! Congrats!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Great job out there with your boy!! I enjoy it so much more when my son goes with me than when I'm solo.


----------



## Waterline (Jan 20, 2007)

I agree. The son feels great, but the dad knows that he has passed on the outdoor heritage to the next generation and there is no better feeling than that. The turkeys were the bonus!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Waterline said:


> I agree. The son feels great, but the dad knows that he has passed on the outdoor heritage to the next generation and there is no better feeling than that. The turkeys were the bonus!


One of the best quotes ever & what really keeps me going !!! Nothing like seeing the boys, even as young adults, get fired up to hunt and understand why they're doing it.


----------

